# EVOC in philadelphia



## mkyish (Mar 12, 2010)

does anybody know where I can take EVOC/EVDT in philadelphia. i dont have a car so going way outside of the city is not an option for me. i've already checked JEFFSTAT and they wont have one until June and I'm trying to get it ASAP so I can start working ASAP. please let me know anything u know!


----------

